# vwpartscenter.net... experiences?



## legbuh (Feb 8, 2012)

I recently ordered some parts from vwpartscenter.net. 

I got a few repair wires and a new light switch for my Golf R so I could add the rear fog option and parking lights. 

I got the exact part number, punched it in on their site, and it showed up. Great! So I added it to my cart and before checking out I put a note in the area that said "make sure it's the one with just the rear fog, not one with both front and rear fog".

Very specific part number. Very specific instructions.

I get the order today. Shipping was decent as far as speed. But guess what. I open up the box and it's the stock switch with just on and off. :banghead:

I emailed them to replace it and they said I had indicated I wanted the part for my car for the VIN I specified. I told them no, I didn't... I ordered a specific part number and in the notes even said to please verify it was the right part number. I resent them the notes to prove that. (Unfortunately no part number on the order)

They are basically saying it's my fault and said to ship it back and they would refund the amount. (No RMA number provided either, and I'm sure they were expecting to charge a restocking fee as well). 

I asked for an RMA and shipping label since it wasn't my fault. (Already ordered the RIGHT part from ECS). Haven't heard back yet.. they probably went home for the day.

I plan on sending it back if I don't hear from them and simply refuting the amount of the part and shipping with my CC company. 

I'm really perplexed... I didn't expect to be treated that way. I've seen many people order from them on this site (did a search first to make sure the place was legit).

:bs:

At least my LED tails are coming from overseas so I do have some time to get the new switch first.


----------

